# overclocking q6000 G0 stepping



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

currently have it overclocked to 3.07GHz, ran prime 95 ALL NIGHT, with no crashes or errors. temperatures never got above 62c. 

with a 9800GTX sitting inside, would it be a good idea to keep going, or would I be wise to leave as is and wait to do any more overclocking until i get a new stronger video card?

intel core 2 quad q6600 2.4GHz (3.07GHz) G0 stepping
ASUS P5K motherboard
4MB Patriot DDR2-800 (PDC24G6400LLK)
4-4-4-12 timing 2.2V
eVGA 9800GTX+ 512mb

case setup: 
2 intake fans (1 120mm, 180mm)
3 exhaust fans (1 vga slot cooler, 1 80mm fan [soon to be replaced with a 120mm fan using an adapter from frozencpu.com] 1 120mm fan (in power supply)
power supply: Corsair GS600 power supply 
cpu cooler: not sure, but the heatsink is huge and has a 120mm fan on it in a push configuration, no slots for another fan for a push/pull setup. 

settings: 
C1E disabled
speedstep disabled
AI overclock: manual
cpu voltage: auto (manual says to leave it auto)
ram voltage: 2.2V 
vanderpool technology: enabled (i have my reasons for keeping this on  )

followed THIS guide.

best overclock ive ever gotten... (aside from my poor voodoo5 that i decided to overclock 200%....... hey that thing walked all over my dads geforce 2 and no game then could slow it down... even played tribes 2 (the game that killed 3DFX) better than my dads Geforce, even though it was in a slightly slower system) ....until it overheated and almost melted the card into the motherboard hah)

anyways, does it look like i have much more headroom? or am I at about the safe limit? i know 75c is a absolute scorcher and should be avoided at all costs.... so im fairly comfortable at 63c 100% load in prime.


----------

